# Alte PC Games Magazine



## Sammelfreuden (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es hier zufällig einen Sammler, der alte (10+ Jahre) PC Games Ausgaben sammelt? Bei Interesse werden die einzelnen Ausgaben aufgelistet. Werd mich wegen einem Umzug davon trennen, d.h. falls niemand Interesse hat, dann wandern sie zur Altpapier-Entsorgung .

Es gibt ja für alles Sammler, daher bei Interesse einfach melden.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## SpiderSchwein1 (28. Februar 2012)

Hast ne PM


----------

